
The History and Future of Moore's Law - roguefort
https://medium.com/@csoham358/beginners-guide-to-moore-s-law-3e00dd8b5057
======
sushila
Intel has pushed back its new process again. I think we can safely say that
the future of moore's law is pretty bleak. The real question is however,
should we actually be focussing on it?

------
symplee
The number of articles about the demise Moore's law doubles every two years.

